# L4.01 Problem - HDMI video requires soft reset



## FriscoMike (Mar 28, 2007)

I am a first timer looking to see if this has happened to others. I have scanned the forums and audio issues seem to be more common than video issues with HDMI. My apologies in advance if this has already been beaten to death....

L4.01 downloaded Monday night and I suddenly get no video through HDMI. I have the 622 connected to an Onkyo TX-SR674 receiver with HDMI for video and optical for audio. Been working like this for months. After doing a soft reset I can get video through HDMI but it goes away if I switch to a different source and switch back. It also goes away if I turn off the 622 and turn it back on. Audio through the optical cable works fine so the signal is there. 

Dish customer service is sending me a replacement 622 but do any of you think that this is related to the L4.01 update? 

Thanks for your help

FriscoMike


----------



## Steve H (May 15, 2006)

I don't think it's related. This is the first post that I have read where this happened when 4.01 was downloaded. Maybe you had bad luck, over the past year there have been MANY HDMI connectors failing.


----------



## dad2trips (Oct 28, 2006)

FriscoMike said:


> I am a first timer looking to see if this has happened to others. I have scanned the forums and audio issues seem to be more common than video issues with HDMI. My apologies in advance if this has already been beaten to death....
> 
> L4.01 downloaded Monday night and I suddenly get no video through HDMI. I have the 622 connected to an Onkyo TX-SR674 receiver with HDMI for video and optical for audio. Been working like this for months. After doing a soft reset I can get video through HDMI but it goes away if I switch to a different source and switch back. It also goes away if I turn off the 622 and turn it back on. Audio through the optical cable works fine so the signal is there.
> 
> ...


I have the Onkyo TX-SR674 receiver as well. My upgrade to L4.01 did not create any issues with my HDMI.

Tim


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

dad2trips... Do you have optically going from you 622 to your SR674? Wonder if the DD 5.1 Audio coming through the HDMI might be what is causing this issue. Perhaps it is a configuration in the receiver where the DD 5.1 through HDMI and optical is confusing the receiver? Just a wild thought.


----------



## FriscoMike (Mar 28, 2007)

Thanks for the responses, I feel a bit better now. dad2trips, I was going to ask the same question Ron Barry asked, how do you connect your SR674 to your 622? Previously I was not able to get audio through HDMI so I had to use the optical cable. Were you able to get audio through HDMI on the SR674?

Good point Ron Barry, I'll try setting up my system without the optical cable to see if HDMI was getting confused. 

Thanks again for all the help!

FriscoMike


----------



## dad2trips (Oct 28, 2006)

FriscoMike said:


> Thanks for the responses, I feel a bit better now. dad2trips, I was going to ask the same question Ron Barry asked, how do you connect your SR674 to your 622? Previously I was not able to get audio through HDMI so I had to use the optical cable. Were you able to get audio through HDMI on the SR674?
> 
> Good point Ron Barry, I'll try setting up my system without the optical cable to see if HDMI was getting confused.
> 
> ...


I have had the new receiver for about 4 weeks now. I have only the HDMI output going to the receiver - no optical used. I had not experienced any audio issues even before the L4.01 upgrade.

As a side note, I also use the component video straight out of the 622 to my television input so the kids do not have to use the Onkyo. Also using S-Video out of the 622 to feed my DVD Recorder (I split the audio out to feed the TV as well). All works well. Very happy with Dish, but would be happier if they would improve the picture quality of Sci-Fi Channel for Enterprise!

Tim


----------



## Thor263 (Mar 5, 2005)

dad2trips said:


> Very happy with Dish, but would be happier if they would improve the picture quality of Sci-Fi Channel for Enterprise!
> 
> Tim


Check out HDNet!


----------



## rickmac (Jan 14, 2006)

I also have seen a problem with v4.0.1, I purchased my 622 when Dish first started broadcasting in mpg4, I've seen no problems thru all the past software upgrades with the HDMI interface.
All cables are DVI/HDMI and fiber with a "VideoStorm" video router in between the 
622 and my Samsung 56 DLP, with no disconnecting of cable being done.

video-storm.com/proddetail.asp?prod=CRM84

There is also a dish HD 811, JVC HD VCR and another HD DVR connected all working ok.

The problem is no video, sound is ok, the DLP will show a message on the screen 
"no signal found", now if I go into the HD setup and toggle the resolution from 1080 -720 or visa versa the picture will come back on the MDMI interface,
the new HDMI test/reset function does nothing to clear the problem, thiss issue is seen after every power off of the DLP.


----------



## johnsbin (Nov 14, 2002)

dad2trips said:


> but would be happier if they would improve the picture quality of Sci-Fi Channel for Enterprise!
> 
> Tim


You have a 622 and not watching Enterprise in HD on HDNET?


----------



## dad2trips (Oct 28, 2006)

johnsbin said:


> You have a 622 and not watching Enterprise in HD on HDNET?


The SciFi channel is several episodes ahead of HDNet. With 4 episodes every Monday night I get my Enterprise fix in. I do still watch them on HDNet, I just wish they would broadcast more per night or more often during the week. I just discovered the show this recent round of re-runs (after about episode 10 so I am anxious to see 1-10 as well). Never got into the show during it's original airing, but can't get enough of it now.


----------



## MISTRV (Jan 13, 2004)

I have lost my HDMI with the L.4.01. I did a soft reboot and got it back, but it went dark when I changed inputs or turned off my TV. I changed from 720p to 1080i in Dish setup. This helped the 1st time, but failed each time after that. I also disconnected the optical cable from the Dish to see if that was causing the problem. Still no luck. Right now I am having to use my component input. I had been using the HDMI input for my TV in the living room and a 35 foot Component cable running to my bedroom, which was working fine. I hope this problem will be fixed soon.


----------



## Mr.72 (Feb 2, 2007)

what type of TV do you guys have with the HDMI problem?


----------



## FriscoMike (Mar 28, 2007)

I have a 42" Samsung DLP TV connected to an Onkyo TX-SR674. The Onkyo is connected to the 622 using HDMI for video and optical for audio.


----------



## rickmac (Jan 14, 2006)

"VideoStorm" video router in between the 622 and my Samsung 56 DLP

HDMI from 622 --> video router -> HDMI/DVI adapeter DVI cable to DVI interface on Samsung DLP.


----------



## MISTRV (Jan 13, 2004)

I have a 37" Magnavox 37MF321D/37 connected directly to my 622.


----------



## GATER (Mar 17, 2006)

I also lost video after 4.01 update. I switched resolution from 1080i to 720p and got the video back without having to reboot.


----------



## MISTRV (Jan 13, 2004)

GATER - I can't get any video after 4.01. I've tried switching resolutions, but no luck. When you turn your TV or 622 off and back on, do you still have video?
I accessed MENU - 6 - 3 - Analysis - HDMI Test and scrolled up to H/W under Disp. Info. The bottom 2 lines read:
HDMI enabled from TX (STB) side: TRUE
HDMI enabled from RX (TV) partially active
The partially active switches back and forth between partially active and Lines active.
I wonder if it's my new 37" Magnavox television that 's the problem.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

MISTRV said:


> GATER - I can't get any video after 4.01. I've tried switching resolutions, but no luck. When you turn your TV or 622 off and back on, do you still have video?
> I accessed MENU - 6 - 3 - Analysis - HDMI Test and scrolled up to H/W under Disp. Info. The bottom 2 lines read:
> HDMI enabled from TX (STB) side: TRUE
> HDMI enabled from RX (TV) partially active
> ...


Although possible that it is your Magnavox, I would bet on the hardware on the 622. There were too many people who had the hdmi connector break.


----------



## MISTRV (Jan 13, 2004)

tnsprin said:


> Although possible that it is your Magnavox, I would bet on the hardware on the 622. There were too many people who had the hdmi connector break.


I thought it might be the hardware on the 622. I actually had rather it be my TV's problem rather than the receiver. This is the first major "bug" I've had with the 622.


----------



## GATER (Mar 17, 2006)

MISTRV said:


> GATER - I can't get any video after 4.01. I've tried switching resolutions, but no luck. When you turn your TV or 622 off and back on, do you still have video?
> I accessed MENU - 6 - 3 - Analysis - HDMI Test and scrolled up to H/W under Disp. Info. The bottom 2 lines read:
> HDMI enabled from TX (STB) side: TRUE
> HDMI enabled from RX (TV) partially active
> ...


Turning it off did not help, thats when i tried the resolution switch from 1080i to 720p which did work. I'm still confused on how the hdmi test is supposed to work.


----------



## Rickroeder (Oct 17, 2003)

I have to do soft reboot every morning to get video back since L 4.01


----------



## alleykat (Apr 11, 2003)

I have the same situation but with component cables not HDMI. Sound but no video in the AM when first turned on. Soft boot or power reset corrects it until next morning. Unable to pull up any screens or menus prior to rebooting.
Never had problem before. Problem started when received 401.
Spoken to Tech support multiple times with the usual "know of problem software fix should be out shortly"...not holding my breath.
In addition, Channel change now takes a full12 seconds unless switching to OTA where it takes a mere 3 seconds.
Never had a problem with any prior software version.


----------



## FriscoMike (Mar 28, 2007)

Got my replacement 622 and installed it over the weekend. No change, I am still losing video through HDMI when I "turn off" the 622 or switch video sources. I am hoping that there is a software update that will fix this.


----------



## rndthm (Sep 16, 2003)

alleykat said:


> I have the same situation but with component cables not HDMI. Sound but no video in the AM when first turned on. Soft boot or power reset corrects it until next morning. Unable to pull up any screens or menus prior to rebooting.
> Never had problem before. Problem started when received 401.
> Spoken to Tech support multiple times with the usual "know of problem software fix should be out shortly"...not holding my breath.
> In addition, Channel change now takes a full12 seconds unless switching to OTA where it takes a mere 3 seconds.
> Never had a problem with any prior software version.


Same here with the component output. Mine will go out for 5-8 seconds then come back. I am using both the component and the hdmi outputs with 2 different tv's and when the componet goes out the hdmi is still working??? Never had this problem before 4.01


----------



## digitald (Apr 3, 2007)

I also lost my hdmi signal after the update. System has been working fine for 3 months with exhisting setup now no hdmi output. I am running signal through a high end Sherwood hdmi switching box, all other combinations with box work perfectly. If I run signal directly to my projector it works fine. Talked w/dish tech people & they insisted there is not a problem with the 622 but they filled out a report anyway. Still no fix reset does nothing for me, if anyone figures out a solution let me know. Thanks


----------



## GATER (Mar 17, 2006)

digitald said:


> I also lost my hdmi signal after the update. System has been working fine for 3 months with exhisting setup now no hdmi output. I am running signal through a high end Sherwood hdmi switching box, all other combinations with box work perfectly. If I run signal directly to my projector it works fine. Talked w/dish tech people & they insisted there is not a problem with the 622 but they filled out a report anyway. Still no fix reset does nothing for me, if anyone figures out a solution let me know. Thanks


Try going into the hdtv setup menu and switch from 1080i to 720p or vice vesa and see if that gets your video back. It worked for me but I am still having issues. I have the 622 connected via hdmi to a PJ. I have to do this workaround every time i fire up the PJ.


----------



## jzx (Apr 8, 2007)

digitald said:


> I also lost my hdmi signal after the update. System has been working fine for 3 months with exhisting setup now no hdmi output. I am running signal through a high end Sherwood hdmi switching box, all other combinations with box work perfectly. If I run signal directly to my projector it works fine. Talked w/dish tech people & they insisted there is not a problem with the 622 but they filled out a report anyway. Still no fix reset does nothing for me, if anyone figures out a solution let me know. Thanks


DigitalD,

I too had the same problem with my 622. Having had it 9 months, the 4.01 upgrade knocked my HDMI output out. I had it going through a Denon 3806 and from there, to the Sony HDTV. Even going directly from the 622 to the TV showed no HDMI video. Well, I finally have it working every time. Without giving you all the parameters that I ran to test it, here's what worked: I had component to Video 5 on my Sony and I was able to view the 622 menu there. The *permanent* fix is to choose 720 (NOT 1080), do a reset of the HDMI (in the "analysis" menu) and then "agree" to the change. Now my video (on input 7) comes on every time!! Hope this helps for you and the others.

Joe
<The box said 'Requires Windows Vista or better.' So I bought a Macintosh.>
<-><-><-><-><-><->


----------



## digitald (Apr 3, 2007)

Thanks for the input, I finally got around to playing with it today & after trying all suggestions the hdmi reset seems to have fixed it. Dont know if its permanent tho till I have a few days to test. Thanks again  

DD


----------



## RASCAL01 (Aug 2, 2006)

What might be happening is that your tv is only 720 and not 1080. If 1080 is selected then nothing will show on your set.


----------



## wje (Mar 8, 2006)

If you run the new HDMI test and wade through the result screens, you can find what the display is reporting to the 622 as its capabilities. For example, it reports my Sony supports 480i, 480p, 720p, and 1080i (which is correct). There's a bunch of other info there, some of possible usefulness.

BTW, I've used HDMI to my Sony, set to 1080i mode, since I've had my 622. Worked fine before, works fine now. It would be nice if we could figure out something people that are now having non-hardware HDMI problems have in common. My Sony is a KDF-55/60 WF655.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

My Sony has also always (14 months now) worked fine with the 622 and HDMI. The model number is below.


----------



## MISTRV (Jan 13, 2004)

GATER said:


> Try going into the hdtv setup menu and switch from 1080i to 720p or vice vesa and see if that gets your video back. It worked for me but I am still having issues. I have the 622 connected via hdmi to a PJ. I have to do this workaround every time i fire up the PJ.


I took DISH's recommendation and they sent me another receiver. I lost my HDMI with the L4.01 download. However, it might, as they diagnosed the problem, have been a hardware issue because the replacement is working just fine.


----------



## kbuente (Mar 25, 2007)

I have an Insigia 27 inch HDTV, and noticed that using the HDMI port sometimes the HD pictures only take up the SD amount of a screen...after I change resolutions it than fills the whole screen.

But by using component cables this never happens. the 622 has 4.03.


----------



## msalvail (Sep 19, 2003)

jzx said:


> DigitalD,
> 
> The *permanent* fix is to choose 720 (NOT 1080), do a reset of the HDMI (in the "analysis" menu) and then "agree" to the change. Now my video (on input 7) comes on every time!! Hope this helps for you and the others.
> Joe


Mine was working fine with our old tv hooked up to component cables. We got a new Samsung HD TV today and now the video cuts in and out hooked up through HDMI. The other TV wasn't HD so it wasnt an issue. I am beginning to think this receiver has the HDMI issue and am about to try S Video to see if that stops the problem. If so, I will call E* and have them ship another receiver. We have a 622 in the bedoom hooked up with HDMI and it works great. Go figure...

Any thoughts?


----------



## FriscoMike (Mar 28, 2007)

Quick update: Dish tech support has been in touch with me regarding this issue. I have provided information to them using different configurations and they seem to be actively working to fix the problem. Fingers crossed!


----------

